
Webbynode Takes on Heroku with Rapid App Deployment - jmonegro
http://blog.webbynode.com/2010/01/22/rapidbeta/
======
fcoury
Here's a documentation on how the process works:
[http://guides.webbynode.com/articles/readystacks/rapid-
apps....](http://guides.webbynode.com/articles/readystacks/rapid-apps.html)

------
fcoury
... and two screencasts:

<http://blog.webbynode.com/rapid>

